# End of the world.Date given.



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

http://men.msn.com/articlepm.aspx?cp-documentid=1628365&GT1=8991

At least we know when we will meet in hell.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm going to mark my calendar now!


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Well - I'll be 71 by that time. Good enough.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Damn guess I will have to retire early.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok - so no crazy spending yet right? I must hold off closer to the date. I'll try.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Darn! I wont get to see my mortgage paid off... may as well stop the payments right now!

Wait a minute... my math is off... my Mortgage will be paid off then it will be a deep crater... D'oh


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Its the end of the world as we know it.....


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

And I feel fine


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Here I was thinking that Oral Roberts made yet another of his perposterous predictions, instead it's all about a rock. Silly me...


----------



## skullboy (Sep 21, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Here I was thinking that Oral Roberts made yet another of his perposterous predictions, instead it's all about a rock. Silly me...


At least you wont have to shovel it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

That is true. However, when Roberts starts running off at the mouth time not only to break out the shovel, but the waist boots as well.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank God, I'm out of town that week.


----------

